# TAT in HSL, LR5



## Resoman (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm using the TAT in the HSL box to slightly darken a blue sky, it works fine. I'd like to make another adjustment using the TAT in HSL, but there's no button marked "new" as there is for the Graduated Filter. So, when I use the TAT to darken a gravel road the sky gets darker still and the road is not affected. It there a way to make a second TAT adjustment independent of the first?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 3, 2013)

When you click on the gravel road and drag downward, it *should* darken the road and not the sky. If it's not, something is wrong.

You could work around whatever is wrong, most likely, by getting out of the TAT and back in, or by selecting a different TAT and coming back to Luminance.


----------



## Resoman (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, Mark -
No matter where I click and drag while in HSL, the sky darkens, not the new area. In fact, I opened another image in the Develop module, closed it and went back to my problem one. The same story, a new TAT adjustment affects the sky, not the area where I'm clicking and dragging. 
I went to the Tone Curve TAT and successfully got the road to darken. I went back to HSL and it was still stuck on the sky! 
Gary


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, that's an interesting bug. Does it survive a restart of LR? Resetting your preferences?


----------



## Resoman (Jul 3, 2013)

I've discovered one interesting fact: the gravel road in question is exactly a neutral gray. R, G, and B values are identical, to the tenth of a unit. I don't see why that would prevent the tool from working, though. I've found that I can make an adjustment in the green values as well as the blue of the sky, but I can't affect the gray gravel road. I'll try the restart...


----------



## Resoman (Jul 3, 2013)

The restart didn't change anything. 

I've attached the (rather insipid) picture so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 4, 2013)

Gary,

I'm pretty sure that LR is handling that correctly. The gravel road has no dominant colours, so there is nothing that Lightroom can find to adjust. You won't be able to change the brightness of the road with that TAT. 

On the other hand, I don't see the sky changing when I click and drag on the road, so if that is happening with you then I'd call that a bug.

Hal


----------



## msmack (Jul 4, 2013)

*TAT Tool*



Resoman said:


> The restart didn't change anything. View attachment 3747
> I've attached the (rather insipid) picture so you can see what I'm talking about.



I agree, that since there is no "color" the Tat Tool in HSL cannot adjust.  The road would have to be darkened  either in the tone curve or the adjustment brush. And, in using the tone TAT it could also darken the sky.

Also, I would try turning on and off the TAT after you have done the sky, I "believe" that should help.  It is sometime difficult to do two areas with the HSL Tat Tool.   

I think your best bet would be an adjustment brush on the road, you might try the highlights but probably better with Exposure.


----------



## msmack (Jul 4, 2013)

*TAT Tool*

So here is the image, TAT, HSL, Luminience, Adjustment brush, Exposure.   Sloppy at best and exagerrated.


----------



## rjalex (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe this is a good example of Photoshop being a better tool for the task with it's superior selection/mask capabilities ?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 4, 2013)

Generally yes, although I'd expect the adjustment brush to do a decent job of the road.


----------



## msmack (Jul 4, 2013)

rjalex said:


> Maybe this is a good example of Photoshop being a better tool for the task with it's superior selection/mask capabilities ?



Maybe, but that is implying that the artist has and knows how to use Photoshop and its selection/mask capabilites.

I assume since this is a Lightroom Forum that the artists wants to know how to accomplish this task in Lightroom.

I did a really quick and exaggerated version just to show how and that it could be done.  

Personally, I think the adjustment brush in Lightroom is a much easier way to make adjustments than Photoshops selections and masks.


----------



## Resoman (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! 
As I work on the image this morning, the weird behavior where the TAT was affecting the sky when I used it in the gravel road has disappeared. It was just one of those things, I guess.
Also, I guess it makes sense that the HSL controls don't affect a neutral area. I could use the TAT in the Tone Curve to accomplish that. 
Thanks again,
Gary


----------

